# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  eWaste disposal

## Dave A

I see Makro have introduced eWaste bins at their Centurion and Woodmead outlets for us to get rid of old computers, printers, cellphones and the like.

That's all nice and fine if you happen to be in the area, but a problem if you are not.

Does anyone know of eWaste facilities anywhere else?

Sidenote: To protect sensitive information, remember to smash your cellphone and hard drives before dumping.

----------


## Mr B

Hi Dave A:

i think the best would perhaps be to all the Durban Solid Waste Recycling office on 031 302 1665.
I think they would tell you which companies does these recycling and then 1 more call to one of these companies, to ask where their pick up/drop off points are.

Hope this helps abit.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Mr. B.

I'm hoping one way or another we'll ultimately end up building a list of sites around the country if everyone just keeps adding sites they know of.

----------


## 3x-a-d3-u5

> That's all nice and fine if you happen to be in the area, but a problem if you are not.
> 
> Does anyone know of eWaste facilities anywhere else?


You know that thought crossed my mind when i got the makro newsletter as well. How can they brag about helping if only a limited amount of people can even get to these bins.

I try to recycle paper and glass, just doing my bit, but haven't seen any eWaste bins around locally or even afar. Anyone know of one in Cape Town area?

----------


## duncan drennan

Footprints in Cape Town used to accept eWaste for recycling (and just about everything else too), but recently closed down due to an issue with the premises.

*Here is the list of eWaste collection points in South Africa.*

There is also a link here to the MassMart leaflet and press release.

----------

3x-a-d3-u5 (21-Jan-09), Dave A (21-Jan-09)

----------


## Dave A

Well, it looks like I've got some dead printers and monitors taking a road trip to the Pavilion Shopping Centre  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martinco

Hi Dave,

If there are members wanting to get rid of old desktop cpu boxes......... I am looking for some of the older units that have the old black expansion slots ( ISA) on the mother board ( At least one ISA slot, the rest can be PCI ). I use these as backup units for a specialized CAM that does electric spark erosion. I cannot use the newer ones with PCI slots only as the interface card can only plug into the ISA slot. I shall gladly take it of your hands provided it is still breathing . No need for hard drive as I use my own and the machine runs on dos.

Any takers?

----------


## Martinco

I tried posting the image to the post above but was not successfull.
Please see the image at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Isa1.jpg

The ISA slot should be like the second slot in the image and not like the other very long slots.
The PCI slot/s ( not shown on this image and normally white ) get used for the monitor expansion card otherwise no monitor !

I have found a better image:



This is what I am looking for

----------


## duncan drennan

And just for completeness we have a brief blog post on eWaste  :Wink:

----------


## Yvonne

Martinico,
Please send me a personal e-mail address so that I can contact you.
I might be able to assist.
Yvonne

----------


## Martinco

Hi Yvonne,

I have PM'ed you

Regards

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

Hi there,

Do any of you happen to know what happens to old *GEYSERS* - other that making _braai's_ out of them ?
Can you recycle Geysers as such ?

ANy info on this would be much appreciated.

----------


## IanF

For the OLD copper geysers sell them to home brewers.
 :Drunk:

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

LOL Hi Ian - Yeah that sounds good to me ! lol

 :Detective: But on a serious note - I have now found out that you can either take it to a scrap yard and sell it there, sell it to the guys who fix them and make new ones to re-sell or you can make a lekker Braai  :Thumbup: 

Are there any other options - maybe a _greener_ one ?

----------


## IanF

I was serious about a brewing vessel. You can use stainless steel or copper for brewing but steel is a no no. I have a plastic bucket. If you do get one go on worthogs website and offer it there you may make a home brewer happy. But old copper geysers are rare.

----------

Plumbing Supplies (06-Oct-12)

----------


## Dave A

> Do any of you happen to know what happens to old *GEYSERS* - other that making _braai's_ out of them ?


Based on my time working in roofs, most often the old, disconnected geyser is just left there. Obviously too much trouble to get them out vs what they might be worth.

----------

Plumbing Supplies (06-Oct-12)

----------


## msmoorad

to all from Durban
i do scrap metals(and plumbing) so PLEEEASE, anyone here from Durban who has any metal stuff, or broken/old computers, appliances-washing machines, dishwashers, fridges, tumble dryers, microwaves-just call me & i will pick it up
just try to accumulate a van load( i have a Nissan 1400 bakkie)
0739818941-Saleem

hope this is not against forum rules

----------


## frankquinn85

Electronic waste or e-waste depicts disposed of electrical or electronic gadgets. Utilized hardware which are bound for reuse, resale, rescue, reusing, or transfer are additionally viewed as e-waste. Casual preparing of e-waste in creating nations can prompt unfriendly human well-being impacts and natural contamination.

----------


## sneakie

I have an e-waste company that comes and collects my e-waste every few months and they even pay us for it, not a lot mind you.
Get hold of them on info@cybersave.co.za and they might be able to assist or point you in the right direction.

----------

